# ebay intercoolers



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

anyone ever use one?


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*

i have one
works ok, dont have one to compare it to


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (qksilva)*

ebay front mounts ftmfw


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (VEEDUBmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUBmk3* »_ebay front mounts ftmfw

sure, if you are looking for a low hp application.
there are reasons why some ic's are alot more money than others, and those reasons arent just a name, its the construction behind the ic.
most of the ebay stuff is junk, but its fine if you are building a sub 200whp car


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (bulldogger72)*

this is why I ask. thanks


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
sure, if you are looking for a low hp application.
there are reasons why some ic's are alot more money than others, and those reasons arent just a name, its the construction behind the ic.
most of the ebay stuff is junk, but its fine if you are building a sub 200whp car

far from the truth.I ran an ebay ic with 275 whp absolutely no problems and I researched them before I bought mine and you will see quite a few 400 whp cars running them.


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (crazyvwobie)*

alot of the ones I see advertised are universal kits that come pipe and couplers. ranging from 180 and up. for a say 5 to 10 psi of boost a kit like this may be ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*

A friend of mine who's built a couple Mitsubishi's has got one on his Eclipse. He runs 30psi of boost with meth and says that his ebay fmic is best kind.


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16Vjettacoupe* »_alot of the ones I see advertised are universal kits that come pipe and couplers. ranging from 180 and up. for a say 5 to 10 psi of boost a kit like this may be ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

I bought one of those. You have to find a way to keep the pipes from popping off, I've heard of using hair spray but the best way is to get a bead welded at the ends of each pipe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (qksilva)*

They will work. They just dont flow well. 
my intake temps with an ebay core was around 140, with a precision they were around 80.
lower intake temps=more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (broke_rado)*

I guess my best bet since I'm looking for reliability is to just nix the whole ebay intercooler. I have had some issues with the cheaper couplers just on intakes so I kind of figured on not using them. I'll just pay a little more for less aggrivation.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*

i have an ebay core with custom stainless piping.
the core flows just fine at 10psi.
i get a massive temperature drop across the IC
i'll get new readings if you like, but its not much more than 20 degrees above ambient IIRC.
and i live in possibly the hottest state in the US. well over 100 degrees daily here in the summer. 
and i know people putting down over 450 wheel with the same IC i have.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (jhayesvw)*

I'm running a cxracing.com (also sold on ebay) 28x7x2.5. Nice quality piece and working well on my setup(9psi). No hard numbers but after boosting pre IC pipes are hot to the touch and post IC pipes are ambient temp.


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (slc92)*

I've had great success with mine. Although in the 30 degree weather, it felt amazing. I think I'm gonna do meth as well now.


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (JDMLOL)*

are you using the adapters that came with or silicone?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*

so what happens if you exceed the limits of the intercooler?


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (eurobred)*

I'm not really planing on it. mostly because I don't want to exceed the limits of the engine


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: ebay intercoolers (16Vjettacoupe)*

I have one with my 3076, works just fine I have no complaints. Fabbed up some piping to go with it also.... I would buy mine again.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

so if i were to run lik 8 or 10 psi ebay **** in fine...what about turbo kits from ebay anyone got one?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (jdubb531)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubb531* »_so if i were to run lik 8 or 10 psi ebay **** in fine...what about turbo kits from ebay anyone got one?

that would be fine... i plan on running 26+ in my ebay fmic...
Now the kits... thats another story... they are hit and miss from what i have read. Some people have gone a couple thousand miles and its fine and keep going... however.. others have hit boost once and bent or snapped the shaft off.. I would buy a kit from a reputable source and just be done with it.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

someone put the lnik for an intercooler for $180 i like that price compared to like 5-600....now are we talking just intercooler is good and the piping sucks or everything is good...i might just build my own turbo kit then


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (jdubb531)*

i have this exact eBay i/c on my VRT and it works great.
runnin 12psi through it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: staygold*

so you bought your own piping and couplings..im guesing name brand ****?? and also i want to paint my ibntercooler black can i just spray paint it or what?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jdubb531)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubb531* »_someone put the lnik for an intercooler for $180 i like that price compared to like 5-600....now are we talking just intercooler is good and the piping sucks or everything is good...i might just build my own turbo kit then 

My piping kit, silicone, and t-bolts were $105 shipped. 2mm thick, polished aluminum, bead rolled edges. Very nice stuff and it worked great. 27x7.5x2.5 IC goes for around $100 shipped I think.
Just know not all ebay products are the same. I had good luck w/ cxracing's stuff but I can't speak for anything else on there. Just an FYI if you go w/ them their ebay prices are cheaper than their website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would stay away from ebay turbo kits. Stick w/ name brands, tial, garrett, kinetic, atp, etc. Although the ATP ebay "clone" mani is not bad at all especially if you have a die grinder to match the ports


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

good to know


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (jdubb531)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

My intercooler
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...24356
My piping kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...28046
I have another ~$50-$60 in reducer bends from http://www.siliconeintakes.com. So what ~$250 for everything from turbo outlet to throttle. Can't beat it.


_Modified by slc92 at 12:20 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

wow real cheap ****..funny how it works better sometimes too..but atleast with brand name u have heard bout there **** and how good it is


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jdubb531)*

Something like piping or an aluminum IC w/ welds I can see and I'll save the $$. Anything else like a turbo, injector, wastegate, etc. and I'm not taking any chances. Too many things to go wrong. 
My entire turbo setup from air filter to downpipe was ~$3100. That's intercooled, custom wastegate recirc, oil pan w/ bung, etc. All, brand new stuff, ATP, Garrett, Kinetic, Tial, C2, other than the IC stuff.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

damn thats alot..u didnt save that much haha


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (jdubb531)*

so someone tell me, if you exceed the limits of an intercooler, what happens?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jdubb531)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubb531* »_damn thats alot..u didnt save that much haha

I saved as much as was possible buying brand new, name brand products. Kinetics stage 2 is $4150 so I saved over $1k and I have a full T4 Garrett turbo. The $3100 also includes some extras, turbo blanket, high temp paint, dei exhaust wrap, etc. 
Nobody makes an intercooled Corrado kit anyway and I already had the chip and injector so I had no choice but to piece it







Actually spent $2500 but added $600 as if I had to buy the chip and injectors for comparison


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_so someone tell me, if you exceed the limits of an intercooler, what happens?

Warmer intake charge resulting in less power from the less dense air as well as a better chance of seeing knock and timing retard. Can always just go bigger IC later or add water/meth.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Warmer intake charge resulting in less power from the less dense air as well as a better chance of seeing knock and timing retard. Can always just go bigger IC later or add water/meth.

damn, knock and time retard? thats insane...
maybe because at that point, the motor just sees is at a big hole in the intake system?
i dont know much about air/air intercoolers... as far as how they work when they max out


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

ok well u did save alot..this may sound cheap but i wanna spend like 3k tuned 3500..something around there


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (jdubb531)*

I plan on doing all of the work myself beside the tuning. I'll most likely get a hand with that. I figure If I save a few bucks on the intercooler and piping the extra could go back into a name brand turbo. Or manifold, just because these are the things I've heard about alot of issues with no name or cheaper parts.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

I really like the intercooler on my car... for the lower budget builds ebay intercoolers aren't bad at all. I've seen lots of 4 cylinder builds with ebay intercoolers in the 250whp area. Obviously higher HP goals will require a more efficient intercooler.... but all things considered, I think the ebay intercoolers are a great value for the money. Better than trying to make a junkyard intercooler fit.


----------



## Fire Marshall Bill (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

i've got one on my 349hp vrt and i have had no cooling issues with it. works pretty well in my opinion


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (Fire Marshall Bill)*

how much was your build?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
damn, knock and time retard? thats insane...
maybe because at that point, the motor just sees is at a big hole in the intake system?
i dont know much about air/air intercoolers... as far as how they work when they max out

At the point where you exceed the intercooler's efficiency, it's just simply not able to 1. Flow the given volume of air, so boost is stacking (and heating up due to the friction in eddies) and/or dropping pressure 2. Or the fins and core are so inefficient it cannot pick back up ambient temperature across the core, so it heat soaks. 
The Ebay intercoolers I've been seeing are a great bang for the buck. Their only downfall is control. The air is only able to go in and out with no govern. They could benefit from smoother ins/outs on the tanks along with more efficient placement of the ins/outs. On some units it wouldn't be a bad idea to install a divider before the core internally. 
I've used them on my 89 Dodge Spirit at 21 psi and loved it! Cold pipes and it was amazing! I'm also using one on my VW, haven't drove it yet, though. 
















The intercooler for my VW


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

not a vw but it's still sick in the sleeper department http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (16Vjettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16Vjettacoupe* »_not a vw but it's still sick in the sleeper department http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thank you.







It caught on fire and went bye bye. 
I did mount my intercooler on my VR6 today. Looks so nasty!


















_Modified by Weiss at 7:28 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

who did you say you we're buying them from?


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (16Vjettacoupe)*

well i noticed that oil temps went up 10degrees on average with the ebay fmic compared to not having one, does that mean poor flow?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (qksilva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qksilva* »_well i noticed that oil temps went up 10degrees on average with the ebay fmic compared to not having one, does that mean poor flow?


No, that just means you have a big chunk of metal in front of the oil cooler, inhibiting the flow to its core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, if the intercooler is heat soaking, the ambient air going through the intercooler's core will actually heat up the core around it, which in turn will cause a hotter temperature charge blowing behind the intercooler and onto the oil cooler. 
It's more likely the intercooler is acting as a restriction to flow towards the oil cooler and a the air passing after the core is of course heating up and now blowing warmer air across the oil cooler's core.


_Modified by Weiss at 4:54 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## that1guydotcom (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

i like this thread im buyin a ebay fmic now


----------



## 16V4LIFE (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (that1guydotcom)*

I like how people saw "Ebay intercooler" like "Ebay" is a brand. Do a little research people! Like "Bar and Plate" vs. "Tube and Fin" construction for example! I have a friend that made 505WHP (Not a typo) on an 1.8 LS Vtec Integra daily driver with a 29x11x3 "CXRacing" Ebay bought bar and plate intercooler (The same one I just mounted in my car). I purchased the same one for my car since the dimentions were perfect for my fitment (MK2 VRT), and I knew it would support decent power (Aiming for 450 WHP on daily MKII) with good intake temps. If you search around the web, someone cut apart a spearco, and a CX racing one, and showed the internal structure of the runners, and they were basically identical (I searched and searched for the link, I wanted to add it here badly, but could not find it). As long as it can withstand the boost level (And they have proven to be able to), I dont see the downside, and at 1/5 th the price, I say the CX racing one is a deal. I am not speaking about "Ebay intercoolers" in general, but the CXRacing "Bar and Plate" ones specifically, as that is all I have researched myself.


_Modified by 16V4LIFE at 2:35 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (16V4LIFE)*

^^^^
Good info








Alot of naysayers that spent $500 on an IC say that cxracing IC's are good for modest builds only and they aren't as efficient as the big name, high priced ones. 
Where's the proof they aren't as good or even better? This guys friend made 505WHP with one. They are working fine on countless setups. Proof is in the pudding, not the hype, or some companies BS that want to sell you an overpriced piece of metal.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (slc92)*

simple proof is in the weight.
a ~good~ ic core will be heavier then a core of same size, due to the extra material ( greater fin density)
like i said- not all the stuff is junk. but you look at some of the $125 ic's and then look at a quality "name brand" core and you can simply see the difference.fin density, and vac braze over epoxy...i know i have, and those are the reasons why i dont go w/ cheap ic's on my builds


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_simple proof is in the weight.
a ~good~ ic core will be heavier then a core of same size, due to the extra material ( greater fin density)
like i said- not all the stuff is junk. but you look at some of the $125 ic's and then look at a quality "name brand" core and you can simply see the difference.fin density, and vac braze over epoxy...i know i have, and those are the reasons why i dont go w/ cheap ic's on my builds

I don't see an issue in flow or cooling capabilities resulting from the way the fins are attached to the core. Or am I not reading that correctly? I would like to hear some opinions on why these general Ebay intercoolers aren't as good.








I don't know if I had said it already, but this guy at the DSM shootout is running a certified original EBAY FMIC... low 9's over 145mph.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_

I don't know if I had said it already, but this guy at the DSM shootout is running a certified original EBAY FMIC... low 9's over 145mph.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like I said, I'm a science/technical guy but the proof really is in the results with anything. I'm not knocking anyone elses IC but I think at this point there are enough people making good power and running some nice times with the quality ebay IC's, such as those from CX racing, to prove they aren't junk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like I said, I'm a science/technical guy but the proof really is in the results with anything. I'm not knocking anyone elses IC but I think at this point there are enough people making good power and running some nice times with the quality ebay IC's, such as those from CX racing, to prove they aren't junk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1. Exactly.


----------



## 16Vjettacoupe (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (16V4LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V4LIFE* »_I like how people saw "Ebay intercooler" like "Ebay" is a brand. Do a little research people!
_Modified by 16V4LIFE at 2:35 AM 11-30-2008_

I didn't mean to lable them as a brand but more specifically as a place to purchase. I know alot of people get burned buying anything off of any site. I was just looking for a good company selling a good product and cx racing has come up more than once with positive feedback so to speak.


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (16Vjettacoupe)*

For the record, I got mine from cx racing too... great intercooler and lots of power.


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (16VJohn)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
this is the one i got. i know someone who uses it daily and runs some pretty good numbers. and you just cant beat the price.


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

I run a cx intercooler at 23 psi. spiked at 27 psi at one time.... no issues. 350-400 hp no issues.
mine is 27x12x4 with 3'' inlet and outlets iirc. Alot of my friends also running big hp numbers are using the same or similar setups. just make sure you buy a b and p. the welds look good. if it shows up and ways like 7 lbs return it.. it is crap!


----------

